# Silver bay roan



## attwoode (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm looking for photos of a mini with silver bay roan coloring. Please post photos if you have any.


----------



## Mona (Aug 7, 2009)

This is "Dawn". She is a Silver Bay Roan. Her sire is a Buckskin Roan, her dam is a Silver Pinto. The first two pics are of her last year as a 2 year old, the last 2 were from a couple weeks ago as a 3 year old.






















This is her (and her dam) in the winter.


----------



## loveminis (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful color Mona !


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 10, 2009)

oh oh I can play on this one!! I REALLY need to pull this girl and get some new photos but not a lot of time! Anywho, this is Carriage Hills Copper, AMHA/AMHR silver bay roan mare, carries Komokos Little King Supreme and Fishers Master Mickey.. She's a total love bug



She had a super nice chestnut colt last year by Parmela's new black stallion Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin, and she's bred to my new stallion Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome for 2010, which I am soooooo excited about! Think it'll be a SUPER nice baby!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is my Silver Bay Roan, Buck






Angie


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 11, 2009)

I have had two....

Stepper











and Ally:
















Stepper stays pretty much the same color year around. Ally, on the other hand, turns dark in the winter and is very pale in the summer.


----------



## Irishroots (Aug 11, 2009)

I am trying to post a picture for the first time. I have the instructions, but when I go to the Properties page it will not highlight the address box. Could you explain it to lme. I have a picture of my silver bay roan mare I would like to post. Thank you. Maybe i could email it to you, and you could post it? Thanks, Lesa


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 11, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]I love roans. Those are beautiful horses![/SIZE]


----------



## attwoode (Aug 11, 2009)

All beautiful horses. It's interesting to see how much variation their is amongst them. Thanks everybody for posting! Irishroots, I'm happy to try to post for you.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Aug 12, 2009)

This is our Rhotens Lil Dandy son, NFCs Candy Dandy who is a bay roan pinto with a silver gene. He has a small pinto marking under his tail and under his mane (he's an undercover pinto)...lol.






His son Cherokee Stables Dandy Walker


----------



## attwoode (Aug 14, 2009)

This is a photo I'm posting for Irishroots of her beautiful silver bay roan.

photo


----------



## Shari (Aug 17, 2009)

This isn't a mini but a small Shetland. My Son's Silver Bay roan mare. Can see the color changes between seasons.


----------



## mrsj (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't believe how much some of their coats change from season to season!

What beautiful horses you all have.


----------



## lovinglife (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is mine. He does is a silver bay roan but for some reason this year his gray isn't as noticeable.

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac200/R...pg?t=1250608708


----------



## MinisOutWest (Aug 19, 2009)

go to my website - www.minisoutwest.com and look for 2009 show horses and go to JSW Senor Deed. he is a bay roan. cant get photos loaded from my laptop.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Pretty sure my new mare Twixxie is a silver bay roan! She is a wild girl, Im excited to get her home and get new pictures!


----------

